# Foros Novedades Galería de Fotos y Videos  Empresa Agroindustrial Pomalca S.A.A.

## gpacheco

Les dejo un video, un poco antiguo, de la empresa agroindustrial Pomalca.   Temas similares: Maquinaria agroindustrial Artículo: Deuda tributaria total de Tumán, Pomalca y Cayaltí asciende a S/. 229 millones Artículo: MTPE desmiente embargos a cuentas de trabajadores de las empresas azucareras Pomalca y Tumán C.V. Ingeniera Agroindustrial Gestión y panorama agroindustrial.

----------

